
Ask HN: Tutorials for building services in Scala? - mattkohl
I&#x27;m currently working on a team who are building microservices with Java and Python, and lately we&#x27;ve talked about introducing Scala.<p>For my part, I&#x27;ve benefitted a lot from the Python community&#x27;s many great tutorials on building apps with Flask, Django, etc., and I&#x27;m wondering if there are analogues in the Scala world. Could any of you recommend resources for learning to build services in Scala?
======
strobe
Try to start by reading docs of Play framework. Play has the easiest migration
path from Django, Flask that others (it also has a list of tutorials, examples
[https://www.playframework.com/documentation/2.6.x/Tutorials](https://www.playframework.com/documentation/2.6.x/Tutorials)).

Frameworks/toolkits like Akka, Finagle, Lagom very different from usual python
things, therefore try some of it later.

